# Purchasing Question



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm interested in listening to the Paradigm S6 system (front, sides and C5 center) but the local dealer only caries the front speakers. He doesn't want to order the sides or the centers at this time as it would be a heavy investment but I don't want to spend that kind of money without getting a really good listen. Has anyone else ran into this type of situation? If so, do you have any suggestions? Should I look outside my area for another dealer?

Thanks for any responses.

Bob


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bob_99 said:


> I'm interested in listening to the Paradigm S6 system (front, sides and C5 center) but the local dealer only caries the front speakers. He doesn't want to order the sides or the centers at this time as it would be a heavy investment but I don't want to spend that kind of money without getting a really good listen. Has anyone else ran into this type of situation? If so, do you have any suggestions? Should I look outside my area for another dealer?
> 
> Thanks for any responses.
> 
> Bob


You could post in the forum that you are looking for someone who has the same speakers and see if they are close enough for you to venture over and hear. Another way is to watch Craigslist and see if someone has some for sale.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Personally I would not be that concerned about the surrounds if I liked the fronts, but for theater the center is super important. With Paradigm, I would probably take a chance if I really liked the front mains... maybe even rely on some reviews of the center (we reviewed the C3).

Of course you could always look around for another dealer, but the farther away they are, the less likely they are to let you take them home and try them out. There might also be territory issues between dealers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here ya go... Someone is selling some http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ele/4312152381.html not sure if this is close enough for you.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with sonnie


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you both for the really, really quick reply. I did see the review of the C3 which is why I really wanted to listen to the C5. The nearest other dealer is about 45 miles away so I don't know how much territorial issue there would be. I do understand there may be other issues by buying further away but right now I'm at a loss to my next step and I waited a long, long time to step up.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would be on the phone with them finding out what they have and what they are willing to do.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks again for all the replies.

Ron, thanks for the link but it's not very close to me (it's in New York).

Sonnie, I will speak to the dealer but I've bought stuff from him before and he sticks very, very close to the retail prices (no deals there). I'm beginning to remember why I ended up going to Tweeters. Good service, great return policy and friendly people even if they didn't always carry the real high end stuff. 

Bob


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have no experience with that line of speakers, but generally if you stick with the same brand and same "line" within that brand the speakers will be voice matched pretty well. That is important for good surround envelopment. 

An example goes back to the Star Trek movies. With voice matched speakers space ship front to back flybys are smooth. With unmatched speakers you will hear the difference and the flybys won't be as continuous - your ear will hear the difference in voicing.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

A good friend of mine has the series and he purchased them from the same dealer I purchased my GoldenEars from. They are awesome he has the Sig 8s, C5 and the adp3s. He's currently running 5.2 but he's looking to add two more rears to go 7.2. These speakers are top notch and are great for HT and music. I've listened to them on multiple occasions. If you like the sound of the 8s or 6s you will love the C5 it's a beast. Just my two cents. 


I'm in Illinois and my dealer would be willing to work with you he's authorized. I know he ships out of state. Your dealer should be able to work with you on price especially for such pricy items.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

ewardjr69 said:


> A good friend of mine has the series and he purchased them from the same dealer I purchased my GoldenEars from. They are awesome he has the Sig 8s, C5 and the adp3s. He's currently running 5.2 but he's looking to add two more rears to go 7.2. These speakers are top notch and are great for HT and music. I've listened to them on multiple occasions. If you like the sound of the 8s or 6s you will love the C5 it's a beast. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> I'm in Illinois and my dealer would be willing to work with you he's authorized. I know he ships out of state. Your dealer should be able to work with you on price especially for such pricy items.
> ...


Thank you for the information. Interesting that your dealer ships out of state as I didn't think that they were allowed to do that. Definitely worth thinking about. As I mentioned earlier, the dealer here doesn't deal much below retail so I'm not optimistic of getting any kind of deal. Having heard the fronts, I probably would order blind for the rest of the system if there was a decent price on the table. I have found another dealer about 50 miles from here that I will visit but the one drawback there is that the state has a really high sales tax so that could wipe out any deal the seller is willing to make. In any case, I'll see what happens.

Thanks again for taking the time to post.


----------

